# My Guitars



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

I've been meaning to do this for a long time. I'm finally able to show off the guitars that I made!

I recently took David Freeman's course on guitar construction at Timeless Instruments in Tugaske (Timeless Instruments - Canadian Luthier David Freeman - Guitar Making School). Here's what came from that course:

First Guitar pictures by traivs1 - Photobucket

I loved the course so much that I also took the course immediatley after and built a dobro:

Pictures by traivs1 - Photobucket

Now I'm home, and I've started on my third guitar, a 12-string. I don't have a well equipped shop like David's, so it's slow going. Still, it's fun to do everything by hand if you don't have deadlines.

My Third guitar pictures by traivs1 - Photobucket

This isn't a guitar, but I want to show it off anyway. It's the guitar stand that I built at home:

Guitar stand and Music Room pictures by traivs1 - Photobucket

I hope you liked my stuff! Reply if you have questions.

-Travis


----------



## D Clarke (Feb 21, 2011)

its hard going from high grade tools back to hand tools from the stone age. ive done it twice already, so i know where your coming from. luckily im working at a cabinet shop, so extra curicular activities are in abundance as soon as i clock out! build yourself a collection of tools, buy a new tool once a month, youd be suprised how fast youll fill up your toolbox.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Nice work--I would like to see some closer shots.

I wish I could do something like that, and while part of me would love to take a course like that--my aptitude and abilities in wood working would not make a very good guitar.

So I'll stick to other things, and dream--but nice work.


----------



## Lady Luthier (Jan 25, 2011)

*Beautiful!*

T-bone this one is comming along beautifuly!!! I love that strip you have for the head stock, thats going to be so classy!

Ladys and Gentlmen i have played this fellow's insturments, and let me tell you they are FANTASTIC!!!!
Have you decided if you are selling that resonator of yours yet??
Any offers???


----------



## Lady Luthier (Jan 25, 2011)

zontar said:


> Nice work--I would like to see some closer shots.
> 
> I wish I could do something like that, and while part of me would love to take a course like that--my aptitude and abilities in wood working would not make a very good guitar.
> 
> So I'll stick to other things, and dream--but nice work.


Hey zontar, i took a few courses at timless insturments myself, and i had no prior wood working experience. If i can build a playable insturment there is faith for anyone. If you have the passion and the drive, as well as alot of patience for your tools. You grow a feel for things and end up suprising yourself with the out-come.

=) Keep on dreaming!!
- Lady


----------



## Traivs (Aug 13, 2010)

Lady Luthier is right. I went into the course with little to no woodworking experience, and I was able to keep up just fine.

My girlfriend is a photographer, so I'll see if I can get her to take some nicer, closer pictures.

I'm asking $4,500.00 for the resonator. I kinda hope it doesn't sell, but I could really use the extra money. btw, Lady, when do we get to see pictures of your guitars?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Please keep in mind this is not a for sale forum. We have a specific area for sales


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Lady Luthier said:


> Hey zontar, i took a few courses at timless insturments myself, and i had no prior wood working experience. If i can build a playable insturment there is faith for anyone. If you have the passion and the drive, as well as alot of patience for your tools. You grow a feel for things and end up suprising yourself with the out-come.
> 
> =) Keep on dreaming!!
> - Lady


You haven't seen my attempts at wordworking...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

zontar said:


> You haven't seen my attempts at wordworking...


There's no good or bad woodworkers. Some are just better at hiding their mistakes.


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> There's no good or bad woodworkers. Some are just better at hiding their mistakes.


Oh trust me, there are a lot of bad woodworkers... or as my college instructor liked to call them, "wood butchers" lol 

Guitar making is a skill like many others than can be learned by a lot of people, and I am always trying to encourage others. However I have met a few who should never, ever touch a poor piece of wood again.

AJC


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

ajcoholic said:


> Oh trust me, there are a lot of bad woodworkers... or as my college instructor liked to call them, "wood butchers" lol
> 
> Guitar making is a skill like many others than can be learned by a lot of people, and I am always trying to encourage others. However I have met a few who should never, ever touch a poor piece of wood again.
> 
> AJC


Me raising hand...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

How can you tell someone's a careless woodworker. They can only give you a "high 4".


----------



## ajcoholic (Feb 5, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> How can you tell someone's a careless woodworker. They can only give you a "high 4".


That made me laugh... then cringe! 

AJC


----------

